# UGA vs Baylor in the Sugar Bowl on Jan 1st



## Arrow3 (Dec 8, 2019)

Kickoff is at 8:45 pm. 

Let's see if UGA shows up better against Baylor then they did last year against Texas.

Go DAWGS


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 8, 2019)

Good. Hopefully he doesn’t take any wasters along for the ride. If you don’t plan to play don’t get on the bus!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 8, 2019)

Most of UGA players are getting ready for the Draft this will be a repeat of Texas only worse!


----------



## bobocat (Dec 8, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Most of UGA players are getting ready for the Draft this will be a repeat of Texas only worse!


I agree. I don't see this going good for UGA. I believe Swift was fine to play but didn't want to get hurt and hurt his draft. I don't expect any of them to play if possible 1st round pick. Hard to hold it against them in a meaningless bowl game.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2019)

Dawgs win by 17!!!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 8, 2019)

Why even have these stupid bowl games?
Expand and make it sweet sixteen.
Then the citrus bowl and weed eater bowl will 
mean something.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 8, 2019)

You don't play, you stay at home...... Just more of the me, me, me of today's society. if I had said I was gonna sit out on my team my dad would have beat me to death. And don't give me this he's got to protect this or that. if your that scared why are you playing to begin with?


----------



## tad1 (Dec 8, 2019)

Unicoidawg said:


> You don't play, you stay at home...... Just more of the me, me, me of today's society. if I had said I was gonna sit out on my team my dad would have beat me to death. And don't give me this he's got to protect this or that. if your that scared why are you playing to begin with?



I completely understand Their perspective, stay healthy sign that big money contract.  
But it really is frustrating.  watching the Texas game last year was just disgusting


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 8, 2019)

It does not matter which players play or not.  We are NOT going to win.  The offense has been horrible for six weeks.  Forget the Tech game, that was a junior high team.  Fromm has lost it, who knows how Pickens (our only threatening receiver remaining)  might screw up between now and game time.  We finished #5 in the country???? What is the committiee looking at??? Any team ranked in the top 15 could beat us now.  Every true Dawg fan, not blinded by pure homerism, knew the great possibility of what happened last night.  This team reminds me of last year's team.  The best team you play beats you by 20 plus points.  Last year's bowl team said "Its only Texas", this years team will say "Its only Baylor".  Yea, I mad about last night, but I have been mad for over a month.  Im not blaming Kirby. Love the way he chews out players.  But the way these last two years team dont show any improvement as the year goes on has got to be addresed.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 8, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Dawgs win by 17!!!



You are consistent even though unrealistic! Gotta like you style!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 8, 2019)

bobocat said:


> I agree. I don't see this going good for UGA. I believe Swift was fine to play but didn't want to get hurt and hurt his draft. I don't expect any of them to play if possible 1st round pick. Hard to hold it against them in a meaningless bowl game.


I don't think any of them need to worry about being first round picks. They may as well go play in the bowl game


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 8, 2019)

FootLongDawg said:


> It does not matter which players play or not.  We are NOT going to win.  The offense has been horrible for six weeks.  Forget the Tech game, that was a junior high team.  Fromm has lost it, who knows how Pickens (our only threatening receiver remaining)  might screw up between now and game time.  We finished #5 in the country???? What is the committiee looking at??? Any team ranked in the top 15 could beat us now.  Every true Dawg fan, not blinded by pure homerism, knew the great possibility of what happened last night.  This team reminds me of last year's team.  The best team you play beats you by 20 plus points.  Last year's bowl team said "Its only Texas", this years team will say "Its only Baylor".  Yea, I mad about last night, but I have been mad for over a month.  Im not blaming Kirby. Love the way he chews out players.  But the way these last two years team dont show any improvement as the year goes on has got to be addresed.


I have been Critical of UGA Since the South Carolina game. The D improved but when the O doesn’t give the D time to rest the D is worn out by the start of the 3rd.

We need a lot on O and it starts with the play calling and the receivers keeping their cool and catching balls. 
Fromm is not the same as he was for the past 2 years, could be a nagging injury or something I just don’t know??


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 8, 2019)

Wrong again Mcgoofy.  Thomas, the all american OT will be a first rounder.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 9, 2019)

tad1 said:


> I completely understand Their perspective, stay healthy sign that big money contract.
> But it really is frustrating.  watching the Texas game last year was just disgusting




about how it was to watch UGA's offense this year.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 9, 2019)

Unicoidawg said:


> You don't play, you stay at home...... Just more of the me, me, me of today's society. if I had said I was gonna sit out on my team my dad would have beat me to death. And don't give me this he's got to protect this or that. if your that scared why are you playing to begin with?


You probably didn't have a multimillion contract waiting on you. Maybe you did. I don't know you or your Dad but, I'd bet a contract like that might change a few things


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 9, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Most of UGA players are getting ready for the Draft this will be a repeat of Texas only worse!



This is exactly why UGA will not win a natty with Smart. It’s a ‘me first’ mentality on the team compared to the very united front at both Bama and Clemson for example. I’m referring to the mentality of the players btw.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> This is exactly why UGA will not win a natty with Smart. It’s a ‘me first’ mentality on the team compared to the very united front at both Bama and Clemson for example. I’m referring to the mentality of the players btw.


Oh really.. you want to tell us how Bama doesn’t have any players out for their bowl game and how Saban didn’t have to address it with the media last night??


Please... tell us more..


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 9, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh really.. you want to tell us how Bama doesn’t have any players out for their bowl game and how Saban didn’t have to address it with the media last night??
> 
> 
> Please... tell us more..



Nah, that’s their problem. They created that culture and Saban was able to control it and exploit it to his advantage better to the tune of Five natty’s and two Heisman’s. Smart hasn’t learned how to control his program the same way and the results speak for themselves in big game losses and off field arrests.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 9, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> Nah, that’s their problem. They created that culture and Saban was able to control it and exploit it to his advantage better to the tune of Five natty’s and two Heisman’s. Smart hasn’t learned how to control his program the same way and the results speak for themselves in big game losses and off field arrests.


I'm a Bama fan and I'm not so sure about that. Easy to say because Bama has been in the playoffs every year until now so, we'll see. We won't know if Clemson players would or not. They handled their ACC schedule again this year


----------



## elfiii (Dec 9, 2019)

Unicoidawg said:


> You don't play, you stay at home...... Just more of the me, me, me of today's society. if I had said I was gonna sit out on my team my dad would have beat me to death. And don't give me this he's got to protect this or that. if your that scared why are you playing to begin with?



What he said. ^


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> Nah, that’s their problem. They created that culture and Saban was able to control it and exploit it to his advantage better to the tune of Five natty’s and two Heisman’s. Smart hasn’t learned how to control his program the same way and the results speak for themselves in big game losses and off field arrests.


  
Smart must be doing SOMETHING right if he's being compared to the GOAT. Smart has been a head coach for how long? Saban had been a head coach for how long before coming to Bama?

UGA is doing just fine. 

Bama is on the decline. Their on field results have shown that.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 9, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Smart must be doing SOMETHING right if he's being compared to the GOAT. Smart has been a head coach for how long? Saban had been a head coach for how long before coming to Bama?
> 
> UGA is doing just fine.
> 
> Bama is on the decline. Their on field results have shown that.



Only thing he’s done right is lose big games. Bama had several starters and their second and third string backups hurt this year. They will be fine. Georgia is on the decline though.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> Only thing he’s done right is lose big games. Bama had several starters and their second and third string backups hurt this year. They will be fine. Georgia is on the decline though.


Only one with injuries... boo.. hoo..

Didn't want to answer my questions??

3 straight SEC East titles and on the decline...


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 9, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> This is exactly why UGA will not win a natty with Smart. It’s a ‘me first’ mentality on the team compared to the very united front at both Bama and Clemson for example. I’m referring to the mentality of the players btw.[/QUOTE
> 
> No one knows what will happen under Smart.  It took Saban years to get the 'process" going and Dabo lost so many big games the start of his carrier they coined the name "Clemsoning" after his coaching style.  Where would Clemson be today if they had given up on him. No matter what you think of him, Urban Meyer is about the only coach I can think of that didnt need some time to reach ultimate status.


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 9, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> Expand and make it sweet sixteen.


No one outside the top 4 deserves to be in the playoffs. Expanding to 8 or 16 would be a circus.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 9, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> No one outside the top 4 deserves to be in the playoffs. Expanding to 8 or 16 would be a circus.



Nope. Expanding it would make it a real playoff system instead of the current beauty pageant.

Notice how suddenly Clemson made the beauty pageant finals?


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 9, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I'm a Bama fan and I'm not so sure about that. Easy to say because Bama has been in the playoffs every year until now so, we'll see. We won't know if Clemson players would or not. They handled their ACC schedule again this year



Bama’s run over the past decade is pretty incredible. Five natty's in ten years. Clemson seems to be building a dynasty so we will see if it culminates in a similar situation down the road.



Browning Slayer said:


> Only one with injuries... boo.. hoo..
> 
> Didn't want to answer my questions??
> 
> 3 straight SEC East titles and on the decline...



Yeah an SEC lEast that has been down since basically Urban left with no real contenders until Kirby's second year when UGA got their stuff together on the back of 31 seniors. And lost. You know, the SEC lEast that Missouri won twice in a row before you guys did.


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 9, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Nope. Expanding it would make it a real playoff system instead of the current beauty pageant.
> 
> Notice how suddenly Clemson made the beauty pageant finals?


What team outside of #4 should be in over Clemson?


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 9, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> No one outside the top 4 deserves to be in the playoffs. Expanding to 8 or 16 would be a circus.


I agree this year. We have the 4 best in the playoff. The next 4 would water down the process. 3 of those 4 lost to the top 4. And Oregon is.... well ... Oregon


----------



## tdw3684 (Dec 9, 2019)

No one.  Clemson already has the trophy case built.  They're going to win both games 45 to 17 just like everyone in preseason thought.   They have worked all the kinks out and are just a machine now.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 9, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> What team outside of #4 should be in over Clemson?



None. They should have been in it all along but they weren't because of "Strength of Schedule" and all the other beauty pageant requirements. Low and behold after all the conference games are done and Clemson is still undefeated guess what?


----------



## Throwback (Dec 9, 2019)

Man this place went from “we gonna win it all” to “ we can’t beat Baylor” quick


----------



## Throwback (Dec 9, 2019)

i thought y’all had 5 stars stacked so deep it didn’t matter if a player got hurt** 
or didn’t play dawgs would still roll everyone 

**and for those not paying attention no that’s NOT mocking a kid getting hurt


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 9, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I agree this year. We have the 4 best in the playoff. The next 4 would water down the process. 3 of those 4 lost to the top 4. And Oregon is.... well ... Oregon


I'd even say OU in 4th is a distance competitor to the top 3.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 9, 2019)

Throwback said:


> i thought y’all had 5 stars stacked so deep it didn’t matter if a player got hurt**
> or didn’t play dawgs would still roll everyone
> 
> **and for those not paying attention no that’s NOT mocking a kid getting hurt



The back rows says Amen, my how it has changed.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 9, 2019)

Throwback said:


> i thought y’all had 5 stars stacked so deep it didn’t matter if a player got hurt**
> or didn’t play dawgs would still roll everyone



It's true too. It's just that we got some 1* coaches coaching them.


----------



## tdw3684 (Dec 9, 2019)

I agree with that.  Corley can't even see the players he has.  The dawgs should be 75 to 80 percent run with a few play action pass sprinkled in.  Eat the clock and you're not having the defense on the field.  Rely on the  d to keep it close in the first half and the o to own the second half.  30 plays if 330 lb men pushing up field will soften any d line into submission.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 9, 2019)

elfiii said:


> It's true too. It's just that we got some 1* coaches coaching them.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 9, 2019)

Throwback said:


> i thought y’all had 5 stars stacked so deep it didn’t matter if a player got hurt**
> or didn’t play dawgs would still roll everyone
> 
> **and for those not paying attention no that’s NOT mocking a kid getting hurt


We heard that for months.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 9, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> You probably didn't have a multimillion contract waiting on you. Maybe you did. I don't know you or your Dad but, I'd bet a contract like that might change a few things



Yep you don't know me and that is perfectly fine. Something else you don't know is if you commit to something you finish it...... regardless.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 9, 2019)

Agree 100% to finishing what you commit to.
What about these full ride scholarships many of these players are given?


----------



## poohbear (Dec 9, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Agree 100% to finishing what you commit to.
> What about these full ride scholarships many of these players are given?


Agree I think if these players don't fulfill their commitment they should have to pay that tuition back


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 10, 2019)

Unicoidawg said:


> Yep you don't know me and that is perfectly fine. Something else you don't know is if you commit to something you finish it...... regardless.


Not saying you're wrong. I've just don't understand why you risk your future for one game when you have a golden opportunity to change your family tree. You could retire in your early 30's, start a family, never miss your children's games, practices, recitals, banquets. You could coach their teams every day and not worry about working overtime, meetings, or working out of town. Risk all of it for a sugar bowl ring? I think about my family's future, not my brothers playing beside me that I'm not going to have to support or because some fans bought tickets. I respect your opinion, I just see it a little differently


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 10, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Not saying you're wrong. I've just don't understand why you risk your future for one game when you have a golden opportunity to change your family tree. You could retire in your early 30's, start a family, never miss your children's games, practices, recitals, banquets. You could coach their teams every day and not worry about working overtime, meetings, or working out of town. Risk all of it for a sugar bowl ring? I think about my family's future, not my brothers playing beside me that I'm not going to have to support or because some fans bought tickets. I respect your opinion, I just see it a little differently


I'm with ^him^... If it was me. I would take the money and run! See ya suckers and thanks! 

And once I got that money, I would settle in and retire in my 30's on a 2,000 acre ranch in Montana.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 10, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I think about my family's future, not my brothers playing beside me that I'm not going to have to support or because some fans bought tickets.



If you are a 20 year old college kid and you already got a family you're not going very far in life.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 10, 2019)

elfiii said:


> If you are a 20 year old college kid and you already got a family you're not going very far in life.


Put on your bifocals and read again. Especially the part where I said, retire in your early 30's and start a family. Even though you misread what I wrote, I can agree with you


----------



## Doghunter11 (Dec 10, 2019)

elfiii said:


> What he said. ^


Can y’all honestly say that? I see it just like retirement. If it’s my last day on the job before I get to retire and enjoy life I’m not going to volunteer to do something and risk my health and my ability to enjoy my retirement if someone beside me wants to do it.  For every player that sits out it just opens a spot on the field for someone lower on the depth chart to get more playing time. Let’s be honest some of the best players are not the smartest. This is their one chance at a wealthy career.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 10, 2019)

elfiii said:


> If you are a 20 year old college kid and you already got a family you're not going very far in life.


I did with no help. They are in their 20’s now and we can do what we want/when we want and we aren’t 50 yet. I’m the 2% that made it lol. But we busted our butt to get here.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 10, 2019)

Doghunter11 said:


> Can y’all honestly say that? I see it just like retirement. If it’s my last day on the job before I get to retire and enjoy life I’m not going to volunteer to do something and risk my health and my ability to enjoy my retirement if someone beside me wants to do it.  For every player that sits out it just opens a spot on the field for someone lower on the depth chart to get more playing time. Let’s be honest some of the best players are not the smartest. This is their one chance at a wealthy career.


Exactly. Also, what better gift to give your children than to have the opportunity to be there for everything and I'm not talking about giving them everything. I'm talking about making sure their in bed on time, making breakfast, taking them to school, and helping with their homework. I know Mom's are great at that too but, something about a Dad's voice and stern hand help a lot. Some Dad's work night shifts and 2nd shift. That's a huge sacrifice and they do it for the betterment of their children I know. Nowadays, a college degree doesn't take you as far as it once did. I also know that's not always the case too. Somebody's going to single that last part out and respond to only that


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 10, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> I did with no help. They are in their 20’s now and we can do what we want/when we want and we aren’t 50 yet. I’m the 2% that made it lol. But we busted our butt to get here.


I respect that. That comment about a 20 year old having a child and no future was pretty ignorant


----------



## Doghunter11 (Dec 10, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Exactly. Also, what better gift to give your children than to have the opportunity to be there for everything and I'm not talking about giving them everything. I'm talking about making sure their in bed on time, making breakfast, taking them to school, and helping with their homework. I know Mom's are great at that too but, something about a Dad's voice and stern hand help a lot. Some Dad's work night shifts and 2nd shift. That's a huge sacrifice and they do it for the betterment of their children I know. Nowadays, a college degree doesn't take you as far as it once did. I also know that's not always the case too. Somebody's going to single that last part out and respond to only that


I agree 100 percent. Sometimes people act like these kids owe them 4 years of dedicated football. It’s ok for them to get a free scholarship for an education as long as they play but let them skip a game to protect the chance at future millions to help there family and even repay there parents for the sacrifices they made and suddenly they are self centered kids with a me me me attitude.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 10, 2019)

Oh well .... rumor on campus is George didn't like going to class and will be ineligible to play in the Sugar Bowl.  Hope that isn't true, but it would be in keeping with his general lack of discipline.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 10, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I respect that. That comment about a 20 year old having a child and no future was pretty ignorant



I had to dumb it down for you. It didn't work and I can't be any more stupid than I tried the first time around so you're just going to have to miss out on the point.

But look on the bright side. Your team is headed to the #cousinsmakebetterlovers Vinyl Siding bowl. That's something to celebrate!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 10, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> Oh well .... rumor on campus is George didn't like going to class and will be ineligible to play in the Sugar Bowl.  Hope that isn't true, but it would be in keeping with his general lack of discipline.



If that's the case yank his scholly and send him packing.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 10, 2019)

elfiii said:


> I had to dumb it down for you. It didn't work and I can't be any more stupid than I tried the first time around so you're just going to have to miss out on the point.
> 
> But look on the bright side. Your team is headed to the #cousinsmakebetterlovers Vinyl Siding bowl. That's something to celebrate!


Good grief. Ok old man with old jokes. You're so proud of your Sugar Bowl. You're old, your jokes are old, your way of thinking is old, but your team being decent is new. Hang your hat on that all year. No one included myself cares about anything but the playoffs. Remember that one time y'all went. Was pretty cool


----------



## elfiii (Dec 10, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Good grief. Ok old man with old jokes. You're so proud of your Sugar Bowl. You're old, your jokes are old, your way of thinking is old, but your team being decent is new. Hang your hat on that all year. No one included myself cares about anything but the playoffs. Remember that one time y'all went. Was pretty cool



Yep, old, old, old. Thank God I'm not an ignorant Bama fan. Everybody makes fun of them.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 10, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Yep, old, old, old. Thank God I'm not an ignorant Bama fan. Everybody makes fun of them.


And only the old men with nothing else going on must be the only ones that care. I certainly don't. Most jokes are funny. Problem is, they aren't funny after 1000 times of hearing the same jokes. Well I take that back. 1980 gives me a little chuckle every time


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 10, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I'm talking about making sure their in bed on time, making breakfast, taking them to school, and helping with their homework.


100%


----------



## Dutch (Dec 10, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> your way of thinking is old,l



A man honoring his word is never "old".

A mans action when he has given his word says much about his character, or lack there of.

But I am old fashion, what do I know.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 10, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> And only the old men with nothing else going on must be the only ones that care. I certainly don't. Most jokes are funny. Problem is, they aren't funny after 1000 times of hearing the same jokes. Well I take that back. 1980 gives me a little chuckle every time



I don't care. You are the one who braced me up first so it must matter to you. That's fine. I can do this all day long and I'm a lot better at it than you.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 10, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> Oh well .... rumor on campus is George didn't like going to class and will be ineligible to play in the Sugar Bowl.  Hope that isn't true, but it would be in keeping with his general lack of discipline.



Heard the same thing from a couple guys at the company we are partnered with. They said they would be surprised if Pickens stays at UGA. Tough row to hoe cuz that kid has talent and showed it in the second half. Does he have the maturity to see the opportunity he is throwing away though is the question.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 10, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> Does he have the maturity to see the opportunity he is throwing away though is the question.



It doesn't sound like he does. He sat out the first half of the Tech game for "violating team rules" and then he got in the tussle in the Tech game and had to sit out the first half of the SECCG. I don't know all the details but he sounds like a head case and we'll probably be better off without him.


----------



## DannyW (Dec 10, 2019)

tad1 said:


> I completely understand Their perspective, stay healthy sign that big money contract.



Yeah, a lot of people say that but how often does a NFL caliber player, playing in his last collegiate game, suffer an injury so bad that it ruins or significantly impacts his pro career?

This year there are 40 bowl games. Over the last 30 years let's say it has just averaged 30 per year, and that's probably low. So that's 900 bowl games over the last 30 years. 

Each game has 44 starting players, 22 on each team, and probably 6-8 others who see significant playing time. Let's call it 50 players per bowl game. 

So that means that over the last 30 years roughly 45,000 players have suited it up and played in bowl games. How many can you name that suffered career impacting injuries?

The only example I can think of is Willie McGahee about 20 years ago. He had one of the most graphic knee blowouts in the Fiesta Bowl I have ever seen. But he was still drafted in the 1st round the next NFL draft. I bet collectively this board can't come up with more than 5-10 examples of NFL worthy players over the last 30 years who suffered catastrophic career threatening injury in their last bowl game.

Yes, I recognize that my statistical model is flawed because not all of those 45,000 players are "NFL worthy". But I think you get my point...the actual risk of injury is so low that it is inconsequential. It rarely happens. The "I don't want to get hurt" excuse is just that....an excuse to quit. 

JMO...


----------



## elfiii (Dec 10, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Yes, I recognize that my statistical model is flawed because not all of those 45,000 players are "NFL worthy". But I think you get my point...the actual risk of injury is so low that it is inconsequential. It rarely happens. The "I don't want to get hurt" excuse is just that....an excuse to quit.
> 
> JMO...



Preach reverend.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 10, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I respect that. That comment about a 20 year old having a child and no future was pretty ignorant


Not really he just hasn’t seen anyone that wants something do it.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 10, 2019)

elfiii said:


> It doesn't sound like he does. He sat out the first half of the Tech game for "violating team rules" and then he got in the tussle in the Tech game and had to sit out the first half of the SECCG. I don't know all the details but he sounds like a head case and we'll probably be better off without him.



I agree with you. I remember during the second half of COFH that the sideline reporter said something about him being held out for violation of team rules but no reason beyond that was given. If the kid got his stuff together he could be very AJ Green-esque. Big IF though at this point.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 10, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> Not really he just hasn’t seen anyone that wants something do it.


Huh? Wants something do it?


----------



## tad1 (Dec 10, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Yeah, a lot of people say that but how often does a NFL caliber player, playing in his last collegiate game, suffer an injury so bad that it ruins or significantly impacts his pro career?
> 
> This year there are 40 bowl games. Over the last 30 years let's say it has just averaged 30 per year, and that's probably low. So that's 900 bowl games over the last 30 years.
> 
> ...



Danny you make some good points.  Truth is I really don't know, maybe they want to stay real fresh for the NFL Combines?  I do know that a big contract is a hugely alluring and important thing, and I understand why.
  What I do know that UGA being destroyed by Texas, and all of this after the classic BCS plea argument for SEC and UGA Relevance as a top team, and then not even showing up to play ball, well thats just hard to swallow....
Lets hope that Baylor doesn't embarrass us,   Go Dawgs!
  JT


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 10, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Yep, old, old, old.


But with age comes wisdom. ?


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 11, 2019)

elfiii said:


> It's true too. It's just that we got some 1* coaches coaching them.


 Do like we do, pay the refs.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)

4HAND said:


> But with age comes wisdom. ?


And this..


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 11, 2019)

Sugar Bowl = The Who Cares Bowl.

Lets get us a participation trophy.

IMO, they should eliminate all the bowls but the playoffs. It won't happen though. NCAA football is a money machine.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Sugar Bowl = The Who Cares Bowl.
> 
> Lets get us a participation trophy.
> 
> IMO, they should eliminate all the bowls but the playoffs. It won't happen though. NCAA football is a money machine.


Of course a Techie would want to get rid of bowls.. Just another excuse for people to laugh at Tech being taken away..


----------



## DSGB (Dec 11, 2019)

Instead of a couple bowl games being playoff games, the playoffs shouldn't start until after the bowl games are played.


----------



## LEGHORN (Dec 11, 2019)

Pickens seems like he’s trying to get tossed. Regardless, he’ll be playing somewhere else next season. Maybe he sees the flaws in the offense UGA runs like Fields did. It’s gotta change, Kirby must see that?? You’ve got to have a havoc creating qb that has a chance to make things happen on every play, that defenses must account for. If they continue to go with the same ole nfl style pocket passer, ground and pound game plan; results will be the same. They will be 10-2, 11-1 every year; going down to the wire with teams they shouldn’t be just like this year. 1 or 2 of those teams will beat you, and when they run into a team with the qb like described above, they will get boatraced; again just like this year. I thought Kirby would instill a better “UGA first culture”, but it’s still like the rest of society - me, me, me. His antics and extreme hyper excitability on the sidelines I believe does not help either, only leads to more discipline problems in the players. Lastly, they are gonna get smoked by Baylor, just because of what was said earlier, most of the players don’t care. If you ain’t first, you’re last, so why even bother is their attitude. They don’t comprehend or care what that “black eye” looks like on the UGA program and how it handicaps them going forward.


----------



## Bob Wallace (Dec 11, 2019)

Iremember saying a few months ago that UF will end up the season with the same record or better than UGA. Granted UGA beat UF and at the end of the day that is what matters however UGA's losses have been much much worse than UF's losses and both about equal on the wins numbers. 
Next year might be the year UF takes back J-ville and the East. 
All that said, I'll be pulling for the dogs in the bowl game


----------



## elfiii (Dec 11, 2019)

LEGHORN said:


> Pickens seems like he’s trying to get tossed. Regardless, he’ll be playing somewhere else next season. Maybe he sees the flaws in the offense UGA runs like Fields did. It’s gotta change, Kirby must see that?? You’ve got to have a havoc creating qb that has a chance to make things happen on every play, that defenses must account for. If they continue to go with the same ole nfl style pocket passer, ground and pound game plan; results will be the same. They will be 10-2, 11-1 every year; going down to the wire with teams they shouldn’t be just like this year.



We've played in 3 back to back to back SECCG's and 1 Natty in the last 3 years. If that's "Same old Same old" I'll take all you can load me up with. The law of averages says sooner or later we punch it through. USCe was a terrible blunder. The only other team we lost to is the likely national championship team that nobody else has beat this year either and this is only our new coach's 4th year as a head coach.

Mediocre? Phooey.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 11, 2019)

DSGB said:


> Instead of a couple bowl games being playoff games, the playoffs shouldn't start until after the bowl games are played.



They should integrate the top bowls into the top 8 or top 16 teams and let the remaining bowls go with the teams after #16. That would be a good place to start.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> They should integrate the top bowls into the top 8 or top 16 teams and let the remaining bowls go with the teams after #16. That would be a good place to start.


Still wouldn't get Tech into ANY conversation.. 

But never fear.. Tech still runs this state..


----------



## elfiii (Dec 11, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> They should integrate the top bowls into the top 8 or top 16 teams and let the remaining bowls go with the teams after #16. That would be a good place to start.



Agree. The bowl games should be the first round of playoffs. Conference winners against conference winners and narrow it down from there.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Agree. The bowl games should be the first round of playoffs. Conference winners against conference winners and narrow it down from there.


With home field advantage,,,,


----------



## AugustaDawg (Dec 11, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> With home field advantage,,,,


I see where you're going with that, but a lot of these kids want to play somewhere they may never get the chance to see again.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 11, 2019)

AugustaDawg said:


> I see where you're going with that, but a lot of these kids want to play somewhere they may never get the chance to see again.



He's old school. Home field advantage is out the window. Neutral sites is the order of the day and I'm good to go with that. Us Dawgs will travel anywhere anytime. Ask Gnoder Dame about that. South Bend sucks but there were more of us than them in their stands and we poleaxed their team with them watching.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> But never fear.. Tech still runs this state..



LOL. USCe and LSU run this state, chief.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 12, 2019)

Further word is Pickens isn't trying to get tossed, he is just very immature with serious anger issues and a big head.  He needs to stay and grow up.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2019)

LEGHORN said:


> Pickens seems like he’s trying to get tossed. Regardless, he’ll be playing somewhere else next season. Maybe he sees the flaws in the offense UGA runs like Fields did. It’s gotta change, Kirby must see that?? You’ve got to have a havoc creating qb that has a chance to make things happen on every play, that defenses must account for. If they continue to go with the same ole nfl style pocket passer, ground and pound game plan; results will be the same. They will be 10-2, 11-1 every year; going down to the wire with teams they shouldn’t be just like this year. 1 or 2 of those teams will beat you, and when they run into a team with the qb like described above, they will get boatraced; again just like this year. I thought Kirby would instill a better “UGA first culture”, but it’s still like the rest of society - me, me, me. His antics and extreme hyper excitability on the sidelines I believe does not help either, only leads to more discipline problems in the players. Lastly, they are gonna get smoked by Baylor, just because of what was said earlier, most of the players don’t care. If you ain’t first, you’re last, so why even bother is their attitude. They don’t comprehend or care what that “black eye” looks like on the UGA program and how it handicaps them going forward.


Wrong


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 12, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Agree. The bowl games should be the first round of playoffs. Conference winners against conference winners and narrow it down from there.



It would keep the focus on CFB for longer and probably give us better games more often than not.


----------



## joepuppy (Dec 12, 2019)

Maybe they will do as good as ESPN thought they did last year.


----------



## Doghunter11 (Dec 12, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> Maybe they will do as good as ESPN thought they did last year.


Well we all know the dawgs would have won if they really wanted to be there...


----------



## nickel back (Dec 12, 2019)

Just DANG, 8:45pm......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2019)

Too many today play for the name on the back of the jersey instead of the name on the front.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 12, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Too many today play for the name on the back of the jersey instead of the name on the front.



Because it's minor league football at this point and they want to get paid. Also because of the culture at a lot of programs where it's a 'me first' mentality.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> Because it's minor league football at this point and they want to get paid. Also because of the culture at a lot of programs where it's a 'me first' mentality.


Speaking of minor league..

Tech's football program is such a joke that in 2018 the Spring game couldn't be aired online cause of the girls softball team.. 

That's what YOUR Football Program is Phil!  What a joke..



> Georgia Tech has broadcast its past four spring games online, but will not do so this year. The reason is that the athletic department has committed to using its in-house production capabilities to an online broadcast of the softball team’s home game against North Carolina, which also is being played Friday evening.



Phil says Tech runs this state but they can't even run their own broadcasts!!


https://www.ajc.com/sports/college/...ng-game-won-broadcast/nssz0DOHlMyFHOlElZQUKK/


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Speaking of minor league..
> 
> Tech's football program is such a joke that in 2018 the Spring game couldn't be aired online cause of the girls softball team..
> 
> ...




LOLOLOLOL WOW you are reaching so far you went back to 2018 for content. How empty was MBS after halftime this past weekend??? Fairweather fans are a plenty for UGA showing they do not have the guts or smarts to support their team.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> LOLOLOLOL WOW you are reaching so far you went back to 2018 for content. How empty was MBS after halftime this past weekend??? Fairweather fans are a plenty for UGA showing they do not have the guts or smarts to support their team.




You are talking about UGA fans and attendance?? 

Our fans travel and attend better than ANY other fan base in college football. Heck, the largest attendance Tech gets at a home game is when UGA comes a calling to Atlanta to play on our JV field.
And we scored our largest margin of victory against the Maggots this year. 10 straight in your stadium... Yep.. Tech runs this state!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> You are talking about UGA fans and attendance??
> 
> Our fans travel and attend better than ANY other fan base in college football. Heck, the largest attendance Tech gets at a home game is when UGA comes a calling to Atlanta to play on our JV field.
> And we scored our largest margin of victory against the Maggots this year. 10 straight in your stadium... Yep.. Tech runs this state!



Hahaha keep thinkin that with your fair weather fans. Your meme game is weak.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> Your meme game is weak.



Says the guy that can't make his own..

It's ok if you call me daddy.. It's 2nd nature for you Techies..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> Why would I waste my time on that when the internet provides so many gems that you have not seen... like this one. I think it has to do with one of your farming courses.View attachment 994912


I wouldn’t expect a Techie to understand originality. Those morons sit around a desk and regurgitate the same stuff.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 13, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I wouldn’t expect a Techie to understand originality. Those morons sit around a desk and regurgitate the same stuff.




Originality coming from a dwag?!? No no son, that is UGA and everything it stands for. The fight song is stolen from another song because UGA is too unoriginal to come up with their own. Isn’t UGA still paying the Green Bay for the use of the ‘G’ logo??? Too bad they don’t make little blue pills to help your post ‘get up’. You know the ones I’m talking bout right, they are in your medicine cabinet I’m sure.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 13, 2019)

Tech fans putting brown paper bags over their heads ?

Appropriate! Classic!

But original??
Nope. Google the Ain’t ‘s?
But nice try by the nerds.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2019)

Just gonna be another loss for the pups,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 13, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> Originality coming from a dwag?!? No no son, that is UGA and everything it stands for. The fight song is stolen from another song because UGA is too unoriginal to come up with their own. Isn’t UGA still paying the Green Bay for the use of the ‘G’ logo??? Too bad they don’t make little blue pills to help your post ‘get up’. You know the ones I’m talking bout right, they are in your medicine cabinet I’m sure.



You are all talk. Just regurgitating the same old garbage.

Funny you keep talking about Techies having more guts and smarts. You couldn't keep up with me if I had you attached to my hip with a 100 ft paracord. Techies are better fisherman.. Techies are better at this.. that..

I'm an avid outdoorsman and I for one don't personally know of one single Techie that is an avid outdoorsman. Techies are city folks that like to go out in the country for adventures. They are the ones you see at National Parks getting gored by Bison and falling off mountains trying to get a selfie. They have battery powered chainsaws in their garages to accompany their matching set of battery operated mower, weedeater and blower. They shop at REI and run around trying to look all cool in their NorthFace sweater.

If anyone of them spent 10 days in the woods we me, they would have a mental break down not having a Starbucks within walking distance after day 1. Then the 1st live coyote they saw in a trap would send them home after I put a 22 thru it's brain.

So yeah.. Keep telling us more and more about how bad and gutsy you Prius driving city folks are.

The rest of us men will sit back and laugh.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 13, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> Tech fans putting brown paper bags over their heads ?
> 
> Appropriate! Classic!
> 
> ...



Ah the arrogance and stupidity of dwags never gets old. That joke went way over your inbred dwag head, lol. You might want to look up the Unknown Comic as that was who he was dressed as.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 13, 2019)

You know you’re right!
Comic and tech football go hand in hand.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 13, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> You know you’re right!
> Comic and tech football go hand in hand.



Comedy is watching UGA fans every year say this is our year. And NEVER come through.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 13, 2019)

Tech fans , aka the Ain’t ‘s?


----------



## LEGHORN (Dec 13, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Wrong



Oh yeah, I forgot, they beat everyone by 17!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 13, 2019)

LEGHORN said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot, they beat everyone by 17!


?


----------



## elfiii (Dec 13, 2019)

I love it when Slayer triggers Tech fans. He's got ole Jabba the Hutch steppin' and fetchin'.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 13, 2019)

elfiii said:


> I love it when Slayer triggers Tech fans. He's got ole Jabba the Hutch steppin' and fetchin'.



Ha old Slayer has been getting shut down like UGA's offense was this past weekend at every post.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 13, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> Ha old Slayer has been getting shut down like UGA's offense was this past weekend at every post.



That's the best part. You don't even know you've been triggered.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 13, 2019)

Tek fans


----------



## riprap (Dec 13, 2019)

Tech fans not sure what to do now that bama is out


----------



## elfiii (Dec 13, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> Tech fans , aka the Ain’t ‘s?View attachment 995008




Tech fans


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 13, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> Originality coming from a dwag?!? No no son, that is UGA and everything it stands for. The fight song is stolen from another song because UGA is too unoriginal to come up with their own. Isn’t UGA still paying the Green Bay for the use of the ‘G’ logo??? Too bad they don’t make little blue pills to help your post ‘get up’. You know the ones I’m talking bout right, they are in your medicine cabinet I’m sure.



I’ve been rude. Not welcoming a newbie to the Sports Forum. 

Phil, welcome to the Sports Forum...

Tell us a little about yourself. 

I’m a Taurus.. 42 years of age. I’m 5’8”.. I weigh about 190lbs. I work out, drink a lot of beer, kill a lot of things, fished on multiple oceans, climb mountains, love guns & hate liberal commie trash to the bone. 

Oh.. and I’m in a deer stand in the rain and just watched 2 bucks walk by..

My turn offs..

Commies... And Vols.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 13, 2019)

I like to run trap lines.. take long walks down a frozen creek. Sit along open fields on full moons with AR’s.. chill on an oyster bar at low tide and wait for RedFish tail water wakes...

I’m a romantic...


----------



## elfiii (Dec 13, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I’ve been rude. Not welcoming a newbie to the Sports Forum.
> 
> Phil, welcome to the Sports Forum...
> 
> ...





Browning Slayer said:


> I like to run trap lines.. take long walks down a frozen creek. Sit along open fields on full moons with AR’s.. chill on an oyster bar at low tide and wait for RedFish tail water wakes...
> 
> I’m a romantic...



He's also the Woodys/GON meme poster. Don't try to top him. You'll lose worse than your team did a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 13, 2019)

Slayer has been being nice. Don’t take it for a weakness.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Slayer has been being nice. Don’t take it for a weakness.


Dawgs by 17,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 13, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Dawgs by 17,,,,? ? ? ?


What team are rooting for this week?????


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> What team are rooting for this week?????


Only two I've ever rooted for,LSU and Bama


----------



## riprap (Dec 13, 2019)

GT, bama, LSU...in that order


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 13, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Only two I've ever rooted for,LSU and Bama


Seriously... do us a favor...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 14, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> Ha old Slayer has been getting shut down like UGA's offense was this past weekend at every post.


Come on Phil... Tell us a little bit about yourself.. are you one of those Avondale or Decatur guys?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 14, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Come on Phil... Tell us a little bit about yourself.. are you one of those Avondale or Decatur guys?


No need. They’re all the same. With a pinch of East Atlanta


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 14, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> No need. They’re all the same. With a pinch of East Atlanta


But he evolved! He got out of the city and now has a house in the Burbs!! 

He ain’t no city boy now!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 14, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> But he evolved! He got out of the city and now has a house in the Burbs!!
> 
> He ain’t no city boy now!


??? Yeah right!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 14, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> ??? Yeah right!


I bet he still has a Prius. They pair really well with fly rods. I always see em by the dam.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 14, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I bet he still has a Prius. They pair really well with fly rods. I always see em by the dam.



Kayaks fit good on them.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 14, 2019)

???


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 14, 2019)

It would be funny if the pups did win by 17,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Dec 15, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Good. Hopefully he doesn’t take any wasters along for the ride. If you don’t plan to play don’t get on the bus!



was told today that Swift, Thomas and kindley for sure aren’t going.
Cook won’t play cause of his arrest.

Also after cook got in trouble, they had team drug test, about 20 or so failed it, not to mention a couple academically ineligible cause of grades.
wont have to worry about wasters, not gonna have a team worthy of going anyway.
?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2019)

tigerdad30529 said:


> was told today that Swift, Thomas and kindley for sure aren’t going.
> Cook won’t play cause of his arrest.
> 
> Also after cook got in trouble, they had team drug test, about 20 or so failed it, not to mention a couple academically ineligible cause of grades.
> ...



Link


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 15, 2019)

tigerdad30529 said:


> was told today that Swift, Thomas and kindley for sure aren’t going.
> Cook won’t play cause of his arrest.
> 
> Also after cook got in trouble, they had team drug test, about 20 or so failed it, not to mention a couple academically ineligible cause of grades.
> ...


We still win by 17!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 16, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I’ve been rude. Not welcoming a newbie to the Sports Forum.
> 
> Phil, welcome to the Sports Forum...
> 
> ...


I figured you suffered from little man syndrome.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 16, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I figured you suffered from little man syndrome.



Sure beats being an overweight Yankee.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> What team are rooting for this week?????


That's funny right there.^^^^^ I don't care who you are. That's funny.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 16, 2019)

Pups lose by 17,,,,only ever rooted for LSU and Bama,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 16, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Pups lose by 17,,,,only ever rooted for LSU and Bama,,,,


With being a fan of so many teams you increase your odds of winning.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 16, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> With being a fan of so many teams you increase your odds of winning.


? ? ? ?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2019)

Who is more excited by being in the Sugar Bowl, UGA or Baylor.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 16, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> With being a fan of so many teams you increase your odds of winning.



It's like the lottery, you can't win if you don't play!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 16, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Who is more excited by being in the Sugar Bowl, UGA or Baylor.


That's easy. Baylor. Dawgs think they should be in the playoff just cuzz they are in the mighty Sec


----------



## Throwback (Dec 16, 2019)

tigerdad30529 said:


> was told today that Swift, Thomas and kindley for sure aren’t going.
> Cook won’t play cause of his arrest.
> 
> Also after cook got in trouble, they had team drug test, about 20 or so failed it, not to mention a couple academically ineligible cause of grades.
> ...


20? Got a link? Cause I could have some folks I know walking in front of a semi truck at dawn over that ?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2019)

No, he just made it up. At least we will get to see Zeus, because I dont think Swift will play.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 16, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Who is more excited by being in the Sugar Bowl, UGA or Baylor.



Neither. Both had playoff hopes until their ccg.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 16, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Neither. Both had playoff hopes until their ccg.


If the dawgs lose that will be how many bowl games lost on a row?


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 16, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> What team are rooting for this week?????


I don’t think he really knows!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2019)

Throwback said:


> If the dawgs lose that will be how many bowl games lost on a row?


Not as many as Auburn has lost to UGA in a row?

Imagine what Auburn could do if they ever beat UGA.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 17, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> I don’t think he really knows!
> View attachment 995439


You guys are just mad cause I predict so well,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 17, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> With being a fan of so many teams you increase your odds of winning.


You're just mad cause a Yank has it right,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> You're just mad cause a Yank has it right,,,,? ? ? ?



Hard to get it wrong when you have so many teams!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 17, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hard to get it wrong when you have so many teams!


? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 17, 2019)

When we get to fish together Slayer, we probably won't catch many,cause I'll be laughing so hard,(to much noise),,,,you guys crack me up,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> When we get to fish together Slayer, we probably won't catch many,cause I'll be laughing so hard,(to much noise),,,,you guys crack me up,,,,



Speak for yourself.. I can multi task.. While drinking beer!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 17, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hard to get it wrong when you have so many teams!


The bandwagon is large with this one


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Neither. Both had playoff hopes until their ccg.



Unfortunately you are right. The Bowls have lost their luster. I wish they would either incoporate them into the playoffs, or not pick playoff teams till after they are over. Or they could make them the first game in an expanded playoff field.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 17, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Unfortunately you are right. The Bowls have lost their luster. I wish they would either incoporate them into the playoffs, or not pick playoff teams till after they are over. Or they could make them the first game in an expanded playoff field.



Take the 2 playoff games now and expand to add the NY6 bowls to the playoff.


----------



## groundhawg (Dec 18, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Who is more excited by being in the Sugar Bowl, UGA or Baylor.



I would think that Baylor would be more excited and also coming in with a chip on their shoulder.  Hope UGA wins but feel that they will lose.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 18, 2019)

groundhawg said:


> I would think that Baylor would be more excited and also coming in with a chip on their shoulder.  Hope UGA wins but feel that they will lose.



They will quit, just like last year.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 18, 2019)

If the news couldn't get any worse, it now looks like we're going to be without Ben Cleveland in the Sugar Bowl. https://www.dawgnation.com/football/georgia-lineman-ben-cleveland-out-sugar-bowl


----------



## elfiii (Dec 18, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> If the news couldn't get any worse, it now looks like we're going to be without Ben Cleveland in the Sugar Bowl. https://www.dawgnation.com/football/georgia-lineman-ben-cleveland-out-sugar-bowl



So we're going to lose the Sugar Bowl. Again.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 18, 2019)

elfiii said:


> So we're going to lose the Sugar Bowl. Again.


Yeah, it might get ugly for us. Was hoping to start the new year off with a nice bowl victory, not looking good now. When it rains, it pours.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 18, 2019)

Just watching a Kirby press conference.  He was asked if Ben Cleveland  would miss the bowl game.  He would not say.  Anybody heard if he is hurt, going pro, just doesnt want to play?


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 18, 2019)

Academic issue perhaps.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 18, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Academic issue perhaps.


May be


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 18, 2019)

FootLongDawg said:


> Just watching a Kirby press conference.  He was asked if Ben Cleveland  would miss the bowl game.  He would not say.  Anybody heard if he is hurt, going pro, just doesnt want to play?





westcobbdog said:


> Academic issue perhaps.





FootLongDawg said:


> May be



Lawd have mercy! The answer about Ben was posted just above (post #164). Might be time to invest in some reading glasses.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 18, 2019)

Just in case FootLongDawg and westcobbdog don't see my response above. 

*Ben Cleveland is not playing in the Sugar Bowl due to academics! *


----------



## groundhawg (Dec 18, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Just in case FootLongDawg and westcobbdog don't see my response above.
> 
> *Ben Cleveland is not playing in the Sugar Bowl due to academics! *



Well is he going to play or not?


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 18, 2019)

groundhawg said:


> Well is he going to play or not?


Not you too!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 19, 2019)

Is this the new culture Kirby was talking about bringing to Athens? I don't think it's going to work


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 19, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Just in case FootLongDawg and westcobbdog don't see my response above.
> 
> *Ben Cleveland is not playing in the Sugar Bowl due to academics! *



They can't expect those boys to be big AND smart....sounds like he needs a new "tutor"


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 19, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Is this the new culture Kirby was talking about bringing to Athens? I don't think it's going to work



At least its not a culture of covering up spousal abuse.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 19, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Academic issue perhaps.




Yep..definite now.  Grades


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 19, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> At least its not a culture of covering up spousal abuse.


----------



## AugustaDawg (Dec 19, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> At least its not a culture of covering up spousal abuse.


Ouch!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 20, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> They can't expect those boys to be big AND smart....sounds like he needs a new "tutor"



Let’s get a better tutor team for Big Ben, can we?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 20, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> Or signing Johnathan Taylor, who got kicked out of UGA for domestic violence, only to kicked out of that school for, you guessed it, domestic violince.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Is this the new culture Kirby was talking about bringing to Athens? I don't think it's going to work


Neither is not getting past the 1st playoff game. Quite the culture that Day is continuing at Ohio State..


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 30, 2019)

Just saw video of Swift taking live reps. 

I'm only 99% sure he will go pro. But I am 100% sure he has a lot of heart and wants to win Wednesday.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 30, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Just saw video of Swift taking live reps.
> 
> I'm only 99% sure he will go pro. But I am 100% sure he has a lot of heart and wants to win Wednesday.



It's going to take a lot more than Swift wanting to win. Almost our entire O line walked on us and went pro.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 30, 2019)

elfiii said:


> It's going to take a lot more than Swift wanting to win. Almost our entire O line walked on us and went pro.



Or flunked out


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 30, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> They can't expect those boys to be big AND smart....sounds like he needs a new "tutor"


Dawgs still tutor hurt from losing last year's bowl game


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 30, 2019)

Here are the latest listings I have as of today

RB Brian Herrien 
OT Andrew Thomas *
OT Isiah Wilson*
OG Ben Clevland*
DB JR Reed*
WR Dominick Blaylock
WR Lawerce Cager*
DT Tyler Clark*
DB Divaad Wilson

* DENOTES STARTER 
The reasons I have heard for missing games
Going pro
Hurt
Flunked out
Failed drug test


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2019)

FootLongDawg said:


> Here are the latest listings I have as of today
> 
> RB Brian Herrien
> OT Andrew Thomas *
> ...



That is tough to Bear.


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 30, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Almost our entire O line walked on us and went pro.


Only two O linemen walked. One is just too dumb to pass his tests and doesn't have a choice but to go pro. 

80% of the guys starting on O-line have been starters in the past. I strongly doubt O-line will be the weakness.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 30, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Only two O linemen walked. One is just too dumb to pass his tests and doesn't have a choice but to go pro.
> 
> 80% of the guys starting on O-line have been starters in the past. I strongly doubt O-line will be the weakness.



Weren't those same Linemen out against SC?


----------



## Resica (Dec 30, 2019)

Good time for the reserves to show their mettle!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 30, 2019)

FootLongDawg said:


> Or flunked out



I almost flunked out my first quarter. They should give jocks a pass for Fall semester.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2019)

elfiii said:


> I almost flunked out my first quarter. They should give jocks a pass for Fall semester.



What sport did you participate in?


----------



## elfiii (Dec 30, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What sport did you participate in?



Chicks and Booze.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 30, 2019)

FootLongDawg said:


> Here are the latest listings I have as of today
> 
> RB Brian Herrien
> OT Andrew Thomas *
> ...



I'll bet Blalock was the one who failed the drug test.


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 30, 2019)

As of now, up to TWENTY scholarship players will miss the game. 

A win would be nice, but I genuinely have no expectations of that happening.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 30, 2019)

elfiii said:


> I'll bet Blalock was the one who failed the drug test.



Nope.  Tore his ACL against LSU in the SEC championship game.  You must have already turned the game off?


----------



## riprap (Dec 30, 2019)

In coach O's voice..."we ain't coming"


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 31, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Chicks and Booze.



Elfiii's being modest.  First team All American Nekid Skydiving


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Is this the new culture Kirby was talking about bringing to Athens? I don't think it's going to work


Muh dawgs 
Process


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Muh Daddy Dawgs... 3 in a row..


^this^!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 31, 2019)

We own the East now let’s work on the West.


----------



## James12 (Dec 31, 2019)

How many dawgs out for the game?


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

riprap said:


> In coach O's voice..."we ain't coming"


In Coach O’s voice he needs some Of this...


or this.....


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2020)

Gonna be tougher challenge with UGA missing 13 players.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

I hope the young guys who are getting to play are hungry and come out playing their hearts out.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 1, 2020)

Dadgum at the excuses dawgs are making for losing! Days before kickoff!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2020)

Looking worse with UGA now missing at least 15-players, of which 7 out for "undisclosed reasons". 

Reckon some tough lessons will be learned about "next man up". 



https://247sports.com/college/georg...gar-Bowl-injury-report-baylor-bears-141419723 



> *Georgia football injury report for Baylor in the Sugar Bowl*
> 
> 7 hours ago





> Bulldogs are without at least 15 players in this game for one reason another and three of those players are on the offensive line.





> Due to early entries into the 2020 NFL Draft, academic issues, disciplinary measures and injuries, Kirby Smart and company are going to be shorthanded in this game





> Questionable (3):
> 
> RB D'ANDRE SWIFT
> 
> ...





> Doubtful (1):
> 
> QB D'WAN MATHIS





> Out (5):
> 
> DB J.R. REED
> 
> ...





> Missing (10):
> 
> OL Andrew Thomas
> 
> ...


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2020)

We ain't coming


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> I hope the young guys who are getting to play are hungry and come out playing their hearts out.



I'm sure they will. They should be more motivated than Baylor!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2020)

Why on earth did they make this an 8:45 kickoff? Lawd


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Dadgum at the excuses dawgs are making for losing! Days before kickoff!


How we got to the Bowl we in is AMAZING!

How we made it to the SEC Championship Game is AMAZING as well!

Something has to change with the play calling!


#FIRECOLEY

But have to have hope...DAWGS BY 17!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Looking worse with UGA now missing at least 15-players, of which 7 out for "undisclosed reasons".
> 
> Reckon some tough lessons will be learned about "next man up".
> 
> ...


I hope Mathis gets to play!
Poor fella been thru a lot!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> I hope Mathis gets to play!
> Poor fella been thru a lot!



Yep, glad he's making progress in better directions.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2020)

I feel like Herrien probably failed a drug test.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

Bout that time!

*GO DAWGS!
BEAT BAYLOR!*


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Come on Dawgs, let's end this season right.  I would like to see a complete game against a good team for thr first time this year. Dominate, even if no one thinks you can Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2020)

ESPN is gay!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

What the heck! let's get to the game!


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2020)

Is this going to be the game thread?. I was about to start another one


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2020)

Is the dadgum game on? All I'm seeing is the rose bowl post game.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2020)

This thing wont get over until 1 am?


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2020)

I hate ESPN more every time I tune in
Ridiculous


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 1, 2020)

Guess I got my answer


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2020)

What the heck. What’s going on causing them not to swap over to the Sugar Bowl????


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

Enough go to the game!

GO DAWGS


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2020)

Like the old guy in the cell in the original longest yard...let's get the ballgame going!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2020)

Dang for a minute there I was thinking Uga decided they didn't want to play in the Sugar Bowl?


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

riprap said:


> Is this going to be the game thread?. I was about to start another one




Have at it, it will be easier to follow.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2020)

Or that maybe the Baylor Bear got ahold of Uga


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2020)

Ok not reading back thru this thread and havnt opened it one time.

What's the consensus? Are the pup laying down again according to pup fans or will they have some pride and play? 

How many players if any are sitting out for both teams?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2020)

We saw how bad Oklahoma was and they beat this team twice. This game really shouldn't be close should it?


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 1, 2020)

Love how ESPN gave us zero pregame show and 10 minutes of the lefties from out west instead.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2020)

Our punter is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 2, 2020)

westcobbdog said:


> Love how ESPN gave us zero pregame show and 10 minutes of the lefties from out west instead.



ESPN always bows to the Rose Bowl like it is the mecca of college football.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 2, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Weren't those same Linemen out against SC?


They fared pretty well yesterday.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 2, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Just saw video of Swift taking live reps.
> 
> I'm only 99% sure he will go pro. But I am 100% sure he has a lot of heart and wants to win Wednesday.



Confirmed: Swift loves his teammates and would do anything to help them win. Wasn't even supposed to play with his torn AC joint and begged coach to let him in the game. 

Ended up being a BIG factor in GAs largest offensive play of the game.


----------

